
Sndtst: 8-bit video game music - fur0n
http://sndtst.com/
======
kubiiii
Thanks for sharing. Apart from the surge of nostalgia, anyone should listen to
the streets of rage soundtrack (1991).
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discography_of_the_Streets_of_R...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discography_of_the_Streets_of_Rage_series)
I used to play the game just to listen to the music. It might sound old
fashioned now but it was incredible back then.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
F-Zero and F-Zero X are games I used to play just for the music. They are so
metal.

There is an excellent album with all the music played on real instruments
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I9h7SkZICg&list=PLF1AF918F7...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I9h7SkZICg&list=PLF1AF918F76BDA5A0)

~~~
furyg3
In the same vein, here is a live speedrun of Mega Man X, accompanied by live
music as the game is played. They look like they're having a blast playing
this music.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnQ7bDGhOLI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnQ7bDGhOLI)

I'd often try to get stuck somewhere just to groove to the music while
cleaning my room as a kid.

------
ndrake
I really love this version of the Super Mario World soundtrack by Xoc:

[https://archive.org/details/xoc_SMW](https://archive.org/details/xoc_SMW)

~~~
kubiiii
Great sounding. I can only imagine the work behind this soundtrack!

------
empressplay
Neat site, but most of these games were 16-bit... all these songs are still
under copyright though so I worry for the site's longevity...

~~~
ANTSANTS
You know you can google "mario roms" and find hundreds of sites hosting the
actual _games_ (not just the music) that have been up for _years_ , right? I
think this one will be fine.

~~~
devja
You can also find these tracks using Google at higher qualities with proper
tags/metadata and a complete set of album art.

------
johanx
I really like the website interface. By the way you can find many soundtracks
here (about 5500 individual songs) in the archives located here:
[http://www.hotdogstorm.com/bucky/GameMusicArchives/](http://www.hotdogstorm.com/bucky/GameMusicArchives/)
They are in NSFE format which can be played or converted to anything else
using foobar2000 and the Game Emu Player plugin.

------
kubiiii
There are so many fine music pieces trapped in video games, from composers no
one will ever hear of (with notable exceptions). Check battle of olympus "name
entry" (sic). Ok its a very simple tune, but that reminds me of François de
Roubaix. Battle of Olympus is famous for its soundtrack but you can hardly
find anything on the composer.

------
devindotcom
Nice. I made a small page with a dozen or two songs that I'd ripped from
games, years and years ago now, and it was one of the few pages on my old site
that got regular traffic. People are always looking for a quick handy resource
like this and your version is great. Thanks!

------
Forchune
This reminded me of aersia.net, it has a few playlists with game music.

[http://vip.aersia.net/vip.swf](http://vip.aersia.net/vip.swf)
[http://vip.aersia.net/vip-exiled.swf](http://vip.aersia.net/vip-exiled.swf)

------
quux
Doom and Doom 2 were 32-bit games...

~~~
sndtst
Yeah the "8-bit" part came from a (really cool) newsletter called The
Happening from the Kickstarter employees. I don't think I made a claim like
that. My only standard was non CD, I don't know why I guess it feels like I'm
surfacing great music that is harder to hear again. The best example of this I
can think of is [http://sndtst.com/Continuum](http://sndtst.com/Continuum) I
had to trick down and build (on OSX) some obscure utilities and libraries to
get this specific Amiga MOD rip into a wav format so I could upload it. I've
also be encoding these from the the original VGM, NSF, HUE and SPC files with
the great library [Game Music Emu]([https://code.google.com/p/game-music-
emu/](https://code.google.com/p/game-music-emu/)) some simple C I adapted
[https://gist.github.com/jasonsperske/5ce7f90bf591454a08bc#fi...](https://gist.github.com/jasonsperske/5ce7f90bf591454a08bc#file-
sndtst-cpp). This project is really my chance to play with HTML5 audio, Python
and (very limited) C (and to have something fun playing in my car and while I
program :)

------
Intermernet
Suggestion: Xenon 2 Megablast.

Megablast became Bomb the Bass.

Great version of Assault on Precinct 13 by John Carpenter.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenon_2_Megablast](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenon_2_Megablast)

------
kristopolous
looks like you could use my bootstra/386 theme:
[https://github.com/kristopolous/BOOTSTRA.386](https://github.com/kristopolous/BOOTSTRA.386)

~~~
sndtst
Maybe not for this project, though I will certainly try, but my goodness I
want to make something just to highlight this theme, Great Job!

------
lifeformed
I think the player interface needs some tweaking. Putting the pause/play
button all the way in the bottom right corner is... unconventional.

------
moron4hire
This is the only one that matters:
[http://sndtst.com/Mega_Man_III](http://sndtst.com/Mega_Man_III)

:)

~~~
lifeformed
And this! [http://sndtst.com/Chrono_Trigger](http://sndtst.com/Chrono_Trigger)

------
_asciiker_
Thank you, this really brings back nice memories for most of us over 35 ;)

~~~
blux
And for us over 30 as well :P ;)

------
normloman
No love for firefox? It played on safari, but not mozilla.

~~~
sndtst
Interesting. I'm really interested in learning more about what you are
experiencing. I have been developing this almost entirely in Firefox for OSX
and haven't had an issue playing music. I also extensively tested it in Chrome
and iOS Safari. Anything you can tell me about your setup? Browser version?
OS? flash plugin?(jPlayer has a flash fallback, maybe that's causing issues)

------
_nullandnull_
Great work. Having a download all link would be awesome.

~~~
sndtst
When a song is playing a download link for the OGG and mp3 versions appears to
the right of the track. It's really more of an after thought (I created the
site primarily as a music streaming site, but the request came up so much I
added it.

------
Waevian
Thanks for doing this. :) Awesome selection.

------
netw1z
thanks for this. awesome!

~~~
sndtst
Want a fun Easter Egg? Try and guess a game (by URL) I likely don't have it,
but if you go there
[http://sndtst.com/The_7th_Guest](http://sndtst.com/The_7th_Guest) you get a
page that helps you ask for it to be added (and possibly pester whoever owns
the rights to it to let it be uploaded, hint hint The Fat Man)

